# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  FERRARI autosjedalice

## stray_cat

jel ima neko vise podataka o FERRARI autosjedalicama. ja natrcala na reklamu dok sam kopala po netu za odjecu za sebastiana

NIEUW OFFICIAL LICENSED PRODUCT FERRARI AUTOSTOELTJES

FERRARI PRIMO 135 euro
geschikt voor kinderen van 9 mnd(9 kg) tot 18 kg(3,5 jaar)
Op voorraad!

FERRARI TEKO 149 euro
Geschikt voor kinderen van 9 mnd(9 kg) tot 12 jaar(36 kg)
op voorraad!

FERRARI ALTO 99 euro
Geschikt voor kinderen van 15 kg(ongeveer 3 jaar) tot 36 kg (12 jaar)
op voorraad!

FERRARI CUBO 57,50 euro
Geschikt voor kinderen van 15 kg(ongeveer 3 jaar) tot 36 kg (12 jaar)
bestellen!

INCLUSIEF GARANTIE!
Het zitje voldoet aan de zware ECE R44/03 normen.

----------


## Andora

daj nam link!  :D

----------


## Ancica

Nemam pojma, nikad cula   :Smile:

----------


## ruby

Evo podižem ovaj topic jer smo i mi vidjeli tu autosjedalicu i čini nam se jako udobna i fina. To se valjda tek počelo proizvoditi, a ovo je sve što sam našla:

http://www.babyboardrent.nl/catalog/...oducts_id/1216

Pa molim stručnjakinje da napišu svoje mišljenje.
Hvala.

----------


## kinder

upravo sam montirala jednu prije nekoliko dana. 
Ima dobar sistem zatezanja pojaseva - nalik na Tobi,
 navlaka je presintetička ali mekana,
 lagano se montira , 
sigurnost na testiranju ? :? 
cijena - nešto manje od 1000 kn
ukupan dojam -3

----------


## kinder

dodajem : bočna zaštita preplitka 
postolje poprilično glomazno tako da dobro nasjeda samo na sjedala koja su dosta široka ( duboka)

----------


## Sun

Eee ovo mi je super fora, opis i ocjena  :Smile:  . jel postoji negdje neki topic di ste vi stručnjaci tako opisali i ocijenili i druge AS? Uputite me ako ima plizz

----------


## Bébé

jel ima ta ferrari as u zagrebu, ako ima gdje?

----------


## Tiwi

Mislim da ima ferari u baby centru u brezicama..

----------


## Brineta

e pa ja skoro kupila tu autosjedalicu, ali htjela sam jos vidjeti na netu neke informacije o njoj. I mene zanima sigurnost. Ja sam je vidjela u Baby media shop, i proizvodi je isto Nania. Tako mi kaze prodavacica.

----------


## brane

bezvezna totlano
moja draga prija ju je dobila za babine pa sam se prošetala do bebi media svijeta u provjeru, kao što je rečeno, presintetička, premekana, čudna :? ... nisam skužila princip crvene kopče koja joj visi na konopu kao kod npr. Bubu iz TL-a

ocjena...2+ ... -3...

----------


## (maša)

i mi danas vidjeli u Baby media shopu...900 i nešto kuna i imaju 0-18 grupu...proizvodi ih firma Maltex al ne mogu nać puno o njima....na pogled i dodir se čne ok.....

----------


## Moover

> bezvezna totlano
> moja draga prija ju je dobila za babine pa sam se prošetala do bebi media svijeta u provjeru, kao što je rečeno, presintetička, premekana, čudna :? ... nisam skužila princip crvene kopče koja joj visi na konopu kao kod npr. Bubu iz TL-a
> 
> *ocjena...2+ ... -3*...


A ti si neki veliki stručnjak za AS... ? možeš li potkrijepiti ovu dvojku? Presintetička, premekana navlaka? I nisi skužila kopču pa eto, zato dvojka? 

MŽ i ja baš kupili danas, nama se super sviđa navlaka, vrlo lako se skida i pere, volimo da je mekano za sjedit (pa ni ti ne sjediš na kamenom sicu u autu). 

I javim fredndu šta smo kupili, a on ode na gugl i upiše ferrari autosjedalice, otvori mu se ova tema i veli on meni "pa šta si to kupovo, žene ti popljuvaše po Rodi tu AS, dale joj dvojke i trojke..."  :/ 

Eto, samo da javim da je čvršća od većine AS koje su bile izložene, posjeduje odgovarajuće norme, vrlo lako se montira i nama se jako sviđa materijal i to što je mekana i udobna za sjedit...    :Klap:

----------


## martinaP

:? 

Pa ne kupuješ AS zato jer ti se sviđa navlaka. Kakvi su joj crash testovi?

----------


## Nika

Na žalost testove ne mogu pronaći, ukoliko tko uspije nek nam zakelji.
Postoji i mogućnost da ni nisu testirane.

Mi smo ih bili postavljalji za jedno snimanje, o sigurnosti nikako ne mozemo pričati jer nemamo na temelju čega, no da nam se sjedalica nije svidjela - nije!

Iako se, koliko se sjećam dala dobro smontirati, ne lagano no uspijeli smo,  (molim tweety i inesicu da se jave) nekako izgleda nesigurno, lagana je i "mekana", mislim na plastiku, nekako mi nije kompaktna, stavila bih ju u klasu sa - neo nato i moher's choise te cam-om.

----------


## Moover

> :? 
> 
> Pa ne kupuješ AS zato jer ti se sviđa navlaka. Kakvi su joj crash testovi?


Da, ali isto tako ne daješ AS dvojku jer ti se ne sviđa navlaka...

----------


## tweety

Nika, smijemo li mi davati svoje ocjene AS, s obzirom da smo uključene u projekt?

Nema veze, dati ću svoje zapažanje bez brojki.

Opći dojam je...plastika je preee kako bi to rekla  :? nedorađena...možda tako.

Sjećam se da sam negdje čitala report o izradi AS.Tamo se govorilo o tome kako se kad je AS gotova ona testira na puno načina, a jedan od tih je i da joj se mjeri kilaža.
Odstupanja- ne sjećam se sad, ali znam da me zaprepastilo kako mala smiju biti.
Uslijedilo je naravno i objašnjenje. Odstupanje u kilaži dogoditi će se u slučaju kad sa plastikom ili drugim korištenim materijalima nešto nije u redu, npr.negdje je zaostao zrak, što znači da postoji pukotina, što nadalje znači da je sjedalica na tom mjestu "ranjivija", a proizvođač ne zna na koji način taj bug može reagirati u trenutku kad na njega djeluju sile koje djeluju prilikom sudara ili naglog kočenja.
Nažalost ne sjećam se o kojoj se tvornici/proizvođaču radilo.

E sad...kako mi se gore navedeno, jako urezalo u pamćenje svaki put kad sam u kontaktu sa nekom AS, stičem svoje mišljenje o njoj i promatrajući kako je izrađen/obrađen plastični dio.

Ove ferarijeve presvlake imaju plastični dio takav da sam ga ja usporedila sa ambalažom za šampone od prije 20 godina. :/ 
I ne, nisam se željela sprdati, nego sam to sa žaljenjem konstatirala, jer mi nije bilo jasno kako ferrariju može biti tako malo važno što je ispod lijepe navlake.

Plastični dio:
a) je vrlo lagan ( za mene osobno to je minus )
b) nije iz jednog dijela a spojevi su mu  :/ ..ne izgledaju mi dobro (opet subjektivno mišljenje)
c) osim što mi spojevi ne ulijevaju sigurnost, proizvođač se nije udostojio niti obraditi ih, odnosno možete sa njih skidati one male ostatke-trakice plastike koju je netko "brusio"
d) kao da nije ..hm..kako bi sad to rekla...kao da je "žnj" kategorija...ma da kao i gore reći ću kao da nije dorađena. Moja cijediljka za paštu mi se čini kvalitetnija od te plastike
e) čini mi se mekan,- o ovome je teško reći nešto za ili protiv, zato i je šteta da ne postoji test. U svakom slučaju čini mi se da ta mekoća ako za ništa drugo nije dobra pri bočnoj zaštiti.

E sad...naravno sve ovo je moj dojam tih sjedalica.

Navlaka je isto stvar za sebe. Iako je mnogi omalovažavaju odnosno ocjenjuju samo po estetskom dojmu...upućeniji znaju da i ona ima ulogu u sudaru, odnosno preuzimanju sila na sebe.
U svakom slučaju navlaka je glatka, što bi bilo ok, pretpostavljam što se trenja tiče. Čista sintetika je u pitanju, kome ne smeta, ok. U svakom slučaju mislim da je neće stvoriti one "mucice".
Koliko je izdržljiva, to naravno nemam pojma.

Montaža-ok.Nije piece of cake, ali da se sasvim lijepo montirati.

Na kraju, reći ću da mi lakše pada ovo moje kritiziranje, kad sam u nekom od zadnjih magazina EVO, pročitala kako je "nova BMW-ova" sjedalica ugledala svijetlo dana, i uz nju komentar kako se vlasnici neće morati bojati kako su kupili lošu sjedalicu presvučenu prekrasnom navlakom.

Nadam se da će nabrojano pomoći nekom u odabiru. Ujedno ovo gore napisano mogao bi biti i moj odgovor za one koji se pitaju da li skuplja ili jeftinija AS, odnosno za one koji se boje da li sa skupljom plaćaju samo ime. Ja mislim da ne.

----------


## Amalthea

Ferrari sjedalice proizvodi francuski Team-Tex, ista je klasa kao Nania i Safety Baby (i Mother's Choice, tako je Nika).

Na  http://www.team-tex.fr/   bi trebale biti  neke informacije o tome, ali... valjda baš redizajniraju. 

 :/

----------


## tweety

> Ferrari sjedalice proizvodi francuski Team-Tex, ista je klasa kao Nania i Safety Baby (i Mother's Choice, tako je Nika).
> 
> Na  http://www.team-tex.fr/   bi trebale biti  neke informacije o tome, ali... valjda baš redizajniraju. 
> 
>  :/


Hvala ti...baš googlam proizvođača i pikam po sjećanju

----------


## dalmatinka

Ima ih u ZD Kauflandu.
Znam samo da me zaprepastila cijena boostera bez naslona - oko 500 kn.

----------


## Moover

Mi kupili ovu:
http://media-commerce.com.hr/proizvo...id1=71&id2=579

Samo, na stranicama piše da "Zadovoljava sigurnosne standarde ECE44-04", što nije istina. Zadovoljava ECE44-*03*.

----------


## tweety

> Mi kupili ovu:
> http://media-commerce.com.hr/proizvo...id1=71&id2=579
> 
> Samo, na stranicama piše da "Zadovoljava sigurnosne standarde ECE44-04", što nije istina. Zadovoljava ECE44-*03*.


Ma Moover, smontirati ćemo mi nju kako treba.


 :Evil or Very Mad:  za ovo što su slagali standard.

----------


## Moover

Ustvari, da ne brzamo sa zaključcima... mi smo našu kupili u Brežicama i na svima je bio taj 03 standard... dakle, ne mora biti da ovi u Baby media shopu lažu... možda oni imaju neku novu zalihu sa novijim standardom...

----------


## Moover

> Ma Moover, smontirati ćemo mi nju kako treba.


I, tko je na kraju montirao?   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma Moover, smontirati ćemo mi nju kako treba.
> 
> 
> I, tko je na kraju montirao?


Ne stavljaj mi sol na ranu.
Htjela sam poslikati o kakvoj plastičici, ja to pričam.

----------


## Moover

> Ne stavljaj mi sol na ranu.
> Htjela sam poslikati o kakvoj plastičici, ja to pričam.


Tebe je to toliko pogodilo da već vidim kako će morat u subotu na parking od CC1 ili KC na utvrđivanje gradiva, MŽ, ti i Ferrari...   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne stavljaj mi sol na ranu.
> Htjela sam poslikati o kakvoj plastičici, ja to pričam.
> 
> 
> Tebe je to toliko pogodilo da već vidim kako će morat u subotu na parking od CC1 ili KC na utvrđivanje gradiva, MŽ, ti i Ferrari...


dogovoreno!

----------


## Tea

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma Moover, smontirati ćemo mi nju kako treba.
> 
> 
> I, tko je na kraju montirao?


klo-klo i moja malenkost   :Grin:  

nemoj mi samo reć da nešto ne valja?  :?

----------


## Tea

> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tweety prvotno napisa
> ...


btw, piše ti na prijamnom listiću, na desnoj strani 1. savjetnik....  2. savjetnik....

----------


## Moover

> klo-klo i moja malenkost   
> 
> nemoj mi samo reć da nešto ne valja?  :?


Ma neću! Sve valja... jedino što moram nekog vraga podmetnut pod nju...  :/ 

Tko je Roda plave kose koja mi je objašnjavala da M. vozim u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje i kad bude samostalno sjedio? jel to bila klo-klo ili Tea?

 :Grin:

----------


## Tea

> Tea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> klo-klo i moja malenkost   
> 
> nemoj mi samo reć da nešto ne valja?  :?
> 
> 
> Ma neću! Sve valja... jedino što moram nekog vraga podmetnut pod nju...  :/ 
> ...


  :Embarassed:  
 idem u potragu za tim stvarčicama pa stavim linkove (da ti potvrdim rečeno)

----------


## Tea

_STEP 2 Forward-facing with a harness until 40 pounds. Babies can ride forward facing when they weigh at least 20 pounds and are 1 year old. But the longer they can ride rear facing, the better they will be protected in a crash. Two types of seats are appropriate for Step 2: convertible seats and combination seats_
izvor: http://www.parenting-ed.org/handout3...car%20seat.htm 

http://www.cpsafety.com/PDFfiles/RearFacingBrochure.pdf
http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/stayrearfacing.aspx ovdje imaš čak i crash testove u ovom položaju. 
http://www.childrestraintsafety.com/rear-facing.html


Moover, jel još uvijek ne vjeruješ amerikancima?   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## Moover

> Moover, jel još uvijek ne vjeruješ amerikancima?


Ma Europa zakon, amerika fuj-fuj...   :Grin:

----------


## Moover

E, još nešto... u onoj vašoj brošurici piše da bi svaka AS proizvedena nakon lipnja 2006 trebala imati R44-04... jel to preporuka ili obaveza?

----------


## daddycool

> E, još nešto... u onoj vašoj brošurici piše da bi svaka AS proizvedena nakon lipnja 2006 trebala imati R44-04... jel to preporuka ili obaveza?


u zemljamam EU i Engleskoj koliko sam upoznat to je obaveza
mislim da takve stvari propisuje nacionalni regulator a nisam siguran da je kod nas propisana, ali mi ionako ne proizvodimo AS nego ih uvozimo. sad, da li uvoznici obraćaju pažnju na takve stvari, ne znam.

btw mislio sam da slovo R označava Recommendation (preporuku) a zapravo označava Regulation (pravilo)

----------


## Amalthea

Je, regulacija.   :Smile:

----------

